# Guess my body fat percent from my pics



## drpcnow (Nov 10, 2009)

i just want opionions because i know people here know there stuff.What would you guess my body fat is?
just getting started at this again.
i weight about 150lbs 5' 9"
thanks in advance


----------



## Rucker (Nov 22, 2009)

8%


----------

